# Programm / Quellcode zum erzeugen einer Verküpfung



## volker (16 September 2005)

hallo

ich würde mir gerne zu allen meinen s7-projekten eine verknüpfung erstellen lassen.
ich könnte natürlich die win-funktion verknüpfung auf desktop erstellen benutzen, müsste die dann aber alle von hand anpassen.

ich bräuchte also ein programm oder einen quellcode (vb,c++,c#) der folgendes kann.

ich rufe das programm auf und übergebe diesem folgende parameter.
-d programm welches die verknüpfung starten soll
-p parameter
-v verzeichnis in dem die verknüpfung erstellt wird.

also z.b. so:
erzeugeverknüpfung.exe -d"D:\Siemens\Step7\S7BIN\S7tgtopx.exe" -p"/e E:\s7-projekte\z_s7\MM4_std\MM4_std.s7p /keep" -v"e:\projektübersicht"

ich kenne mich mit der programmierung in vb,c etc. nicht aus. falls man das auch mit vb-script machen könnte, um so besser.

vs.net 2003 hätten wir hier zur verfügung, sodass ich einen quellcode kompilieren könnte.

bin auch schon für tips dankbar.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

*Verknüpfung erstellen*

Hallo Volker,

habe gerade keinen fertigen Code zur Hand,
aber google mal nach "WSHShell.CreateShortcut", 
da wirst du fündig.

Und mit dem FileSystemObject (fso) kannst du dir 
die ganzen Parameter sparen und dein S7-
Projektverzeichnis nach den richtigen Files 
durchsuchen lassen. Alles mit dem Windows
Scripting Host (vbs).

Viel Erfolg! 

Gruß G.


----------

